
Nanotech Could Make Incandescent Light Bulbs as Efficient as LEDs - Jerry2
http://news.sciencemag.org/technology/2016/01/how-get-old-fashioned-lightbulb-glow-without-wasting-so-much-energy
======
rubyfan
Finally a worthy application for nanotechnology.

